# after getting visa



## AsadAlii (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have my SMC resident visa's stamped and i will be flying in July.
Can somebody please answer my questions:

1 - how much should i minimum bring to support my self initially when i land in NZ? is there any given bracket from the government? will they return me back if i come hand to mouth.
2 - What are the things costly in NZ and what should i bring from Pakistan(if someone who came from Pakistan can help me out)?
3 - i will be coming alone and alter after getting job will call my family there. can my family travel independently?

Thanks,
Asad


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

AsadAlii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my SMC resident visa's stamped and i will be flying in July.
> Can somebody please answer my questions:
> ...


1. You don't have to bring anything with you so long as you have access to funds to pay your way as youll obviously need money to live and set yourself up. You don't have to have a minimum amount of cash on you. Remember you must declare if you have any more than $10k in any currency when you cross the border. We only had around $100 in our pocket on arrival as we'd already transferred cash over into an NZ bank account.
2. Mostly everything here is costly. It is a remote country far away from anywhere else. Virtually everything is imported.
3. Yes so long as they travel within the conditions set out on the visa and within the expiry date of first travel.


----------

